# Random thought I had



## Confounding (Mar 12, 2016)

Your entire body is made of atoms that are over 99.9% empty space, which means over 99.9% of _you _is actually empty space. Rapidly moving protons, neutrons and electrons create the illusion that you are solid.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 12, 2016)

Before something else like that leaks out.


----------



## hadit (Mar 12, 2016)

It is true that at both the extremely large scale and the extremely small scale, you don't exist in any significant fashion.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 12, 2016)

"...99.9% of _you _is actually empty space..."

Some more 'empty' than others...


----------



## PK1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Confounding said:


> Your entire body is made of atoms that are over 99.9% empty space, which means over 99.9% of _you _is actually empty space. Rapidly moving protons, neutrons and electrons create the illusion that you are solid.


---
Illusion?
If I had the "illusion" of a beautiful female body next to me, naturally naked & smiling at me with "anticipation", do you think I would give a shit about her 99.9% empty space?


Your random thoughts may be factually correct, but it's our perceptions, cognitions & emotional experiences that salt & pepper our existence.
.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2016)

.
A super massive black hole could squish the 99.9% to 0.0% in, like, five seconds.


----------

